# Joey Blow



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

mi spieghi per quale ragione, se leggo il tuo nick
mi vengono in mente (in ordine)
J&B
Johnny Walker
Jack Daniels
Blow job?

tu che sai sempre tutto e hai sempre ragione
illuminami


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Perchè sei un'alcolizzata ciucciapiselli.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

anche io


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

Però anche te biri ... lo hai fatto schiacciare senza muro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco perchè finisci a piedi all'aria!


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche io


In che senso ... scusa?


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei un'alcolizzata ciucciapiselli.


risposta banale
da te mi aspettavo qualcosa di più

e cmq io bevo la grappa, nn il wiskey


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Però anche te biri ... lo hai fatto schiacciare senza muro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma va
mi ha dato la risposta che mi aspettavo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

con un po' di fantasia poteva dire, che ne so, che per succhiare il suo prima dovevo scolarmi tre bottiglie


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei un'alcolizzata ciucciapiselli.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche io


eh meno male che nn sono la sola :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco perchè finisci a piedi all'aria!


e a gambe aperte


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma va
> mi ha dato la risposta che mi aspettavo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> con un po' di fantasia poteva dire, che ne so, che per succhiare il suo prima dovevo scolarmi tre bottiglie


Quello non avrei potuto dirlo proprio.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello non avrei potuto dirlo proprio.


non ci hai pensato..... ah! che vergogna! mente poco elastica! :facepalm:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

l'automoderazione non funziona non posso quotarti biri


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e a gambe aperte


Ma con o senza mutande?


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi spieghi per quale ragione, se leggo il tuo nick
> mi vengono in mente (in ordine) etc etc
> illuminami





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Perchè sei un'alcolizzata ciucciapiselli*.





viola di mare ha detto:


> *anche io*


minchia!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con o senza mutande?


se ce l'ho le sposti, se no le tolgo


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

A me viene in mente blackjack...o Jack Black...


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> l'automoderazione non funziona non posso quotarti biri


 fa nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non ci hai pensato..... ah! che vergogna! mente poco elastica! :facepalm:


Mannò, è che non ti servirebbero i liquori, anzi. Saresti già bella contenta. Vabbè.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me viene in mente blackjack...o Jack Black...


è che nn ci so giocare a blackjack
solo a poker


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, è che non ti servirebbero i liquori, anzi. Saresti già bella contenta. Vabbè.


ahahahahahah no no cocco
se ciucciassi il tuo, quello contento saresti te


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche io


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se ce l'ho le sposti, se no le tolgo


Facciamo che sei sobria però.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

Che porcile.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

ecco per colpa vostra ho perso a candy crush :blank:


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo che sei sobria però.


se è sobria non te la da
suvvia....


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo che sei sobria però.



sempre sobria tranquillo!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ecco per colpa vostra ho perso a candy crush :blank:


ancora ci giochi?
io ho smesso


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ecco per colpa vostra ho perso a candy crush :blank:


Livello?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei un'alcolizzata ciucciapiselli.


:umile:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se è sobria non te la da
> suvvia....


no no da sobria, non so se ce la fa lui


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Livello?


giochi anche a candy?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ancora ci giochi?
> io ho smesso





Nicka ha detto:


> Livello?


550, ormai devo finirlo!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no da sobria, non so se ce la fa lui


secondo me no
ma adesso chiederà "vuoi provare?" :rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :umile:


tu sei piccolo, che ci fai qui? forza, a fare il pisolino pomeridiano


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giochi anche a candy?


si tra una ciucciata ed una ubriacata gioco a candy


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si tra una ciucciata ed una ubriacata gioco a candy


viziosa


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> viziosa


lo avvantaggio tante volte decidesse di aprire un 3D sui miei vizi e virtù


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tu sei piccolo, che ci fai qui? forza, a fare il pisolino pomeridiano


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no da sobria, non so se ce la fa lui


Ma tu non hai bisogno di un traditore, su.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lo avvantaggio tante volte decidesse di aprire un 3D sui miei vizi e virtù


 sei troppo buona


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai bisogno di un traditore, su.


ti stai tirando indietro?


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti stai tirando indietro?


te l'avevo detto io che non ce la faceva...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti stai tirando indietro?


No affatto. Dico solo che io quello sono.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto io che non ce la faceva...


 ed io che già pregustavo di indossare solo i miei fantastici tacchi... che sogno infranto.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No affatto. Dico solo che io quello sono.


e che mi frega mica voglio sposarti!


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> 550, ormai devo finirlo!


E ne hai...io sono a 658!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ed io che già pregustavo di indossare solo i miei fantastici tacchi... che sogno infranto.


dai
non fare così
la vita va avanti lo stesso


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giochi anche a candy?


Embè?!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ne hai...io sono a 658!


io ho abbandonato molto prima  pazze


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè?!


non sei troppo anziana?


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

è qui la festa?


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho abbandonato molto prima  pazze


Soffro di insonnia...


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è qui la festa?


no


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soffro di insonnia...


ma zompati il fidanzato


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Mai giocato a candy crash
sono un uomo VERAMENTE libero


----------



## Trinità (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Che porcile.


E pensa che il suino lo hanno fatto fuori.....


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E pensa che il suino lo hanno fatto fuori.....


E' il destino di qualsiasi maiale. 

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Faccio outing*

e confesso che un pensierino su jb me lo sono fatto  ma il mio sogno proibito è LDS......


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e confesso che un pensierino su jb me lo sono fatto  ma il mio sogno proibito è LDS......


queste sono perversioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LSD no ti prego :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e confesso che un pensierino su jb me lo sono fatto  ma il mio sogno proibito è LDS......


Pervertita!!!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> queste sono perversioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LSD no ti prego :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono i traumi post-separazione.
E' un po' come quando uno ritorna dalla guerra. 

Buscopann


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono i traumi post-separazione.
> E' un po' come quando uno ritorna dalla guerra.
> 
> Buscopann


madonnamia


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pervertita!!!


copiona


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> copiona


Non ti avevo letta...


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Niente, le donne del forum hanno sbroccato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Niente, le donne del forum hanno sbroccato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stark, è venerdì, tra poco me ne vado e non ci sto capendo più un cazzo!!!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Niente, le donne del forum hanno sbroccato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Più che altro è cambiato lo scenario 

Buscopann


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Niente, le donne del forum hanno sbroccato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io di sicuro  sto in sindrome


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più che altro è cambiato lo scenario
> 
> Buscopann


lillino, mica friggo con l'acqua io


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io di sicuro  sto in sindrome


ossignoremio si salvi chi può! 
mozzichi?


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> queste sono perversioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LSD no ti prego :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma perché?ha un suo fascino quel ragazzo.....e se lo metto sotto io se lo scorda il francese


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ossignoremio si salvi chi può!
> mozzichi?


è bello mordere


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma perché?ha un suo fascino quel ragazzo.....e se lo metto sotto io se lo scorda il francese


ma è un bimbo....


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono i traumi post-separazione.
> E' un po' come quando uno ritorna dalla guerra.
> 
> Buscopann


è vero Buscopann.sto in fase di riabilitazione:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2014)

[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]
Ci volevano quattro risate in fila dal medico!
Grazie! [emoji4]


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> lillino, mica friggo con l'acqua io


Non ho capito cosa hai detto ma ti rispondo lo stesso. Così, tanto per partecipare. :carneval:

Con l'acqua non si frigge, ma potrebbe andar bene per il lardo, che anche se va al largo in realtà a Donato, che ha la bocca di un cavallo, nessuno ha mai pensato di aprire la bocca e togliere un dente senza far rumore. Si addormenta di sera e si risveglia col sole. E' chiaro come l'alba no?

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma è un bimbo....


non ti preoccupare.....te lo rivolto come un calzino e vedi come cresce in fretta:mexican:


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]
> Ci volevano quattro risate in fila dal medico!
> Grazie! [emoji4]


prego


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma è un bimbo....


Si..un bimbo minkia in effetti :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..un bimbo minkia in effetti :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ma porca paletta...mi devo broccolare a qualcuno pure io?buscopann mi broccolerei a te ma non mi calcoli proprio....e poi wolf non c'è


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ci dev'essere qualcosa di strano nell'aria.
Prima scrivono in 20 contemporaneamente. Poi più nessuno

Buscotrans


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa hai detto ma ti rispondo lo stesso. Così, tanto per partecipare. :carneval:
> 
> Con l'acqua non si frigge, ma potrebbe andar bene per il lardo, che anche se va al largo in realtà a Donato, che ha la bocca di un cavallo, nessuno ha mai pensato di aprire la bocca e togliere un dente senza far rumore. Si addormenta di sera e si risveglia col sole. E' chiaro come l'alba no?
> 
> Buscopann


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
nn si frigge con l'acqua è un modo di dire
chi lo usa (il modo di dire), intende che fa le cose per bene


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci dev'essere qualcosa di strano nell'aria.
> Prima scrivono in 20 contemporaneamente. Poi più nessuno
> 
> *Buscotrans*


ecco.non ci sono piu gli uomini di una volta


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare.....te lo rivolto come un calzino e vedi come cresce in fretta:mexican:


pervertita ma coraggiosa


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma porca paletta...mi devo broccolare a qualcuno pure io?buscopann mi broccolerei a te ma non mi calcoli proprio....e poi wolf non c'è


Visto e considerato il livello degli uomini...Fossi in te ripiegherei sulle donne :carneval:
E' un po' come mangiare le rane..All'inizio potrebbe farti impressione..Ma il sapore potrebbe sorprenderti 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> nn si frigge con l'acqua è un modo di dire
> chi lo usa (il modo di dire), intende che fa le cose per bene


Non si finisce mai di imparare. Il Forum ha anche una valenza CUL-turale

Buscopann


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si finisce mai di imparare. Il Forum ha anche una valenza CUL-turale
> 
> Buscopann


ah beh
poi io ho una certa
ho tanto da insegnare 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto e considerato il livello degli uomini...Fossi in te ripiegherei sulle donne :carneval:
> E' un po' come mangiare le rane..All'inizio potrebbe farti impressione..Ma il sapore potrebbe sorprenderti
> 
> Buscopann


naaah.....mi sa che ritorno vergine:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah beh
> poi io ho una certa
> ho tanto da insegnare
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Metti su una scuola. E' un peccato non condividere tutto questo talento 

Buscopann


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Metti su una scuola. E' un peccato non condividere tutto questo talento
> 
> Buscopann


no
nn mi mischio al volgo


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

oh ma stanno proprio a volà gli ormoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2014)

qualcuno sa dirmi
perchè invanl è grigio?
grazie


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> oh ma stanno proprio a volà gli ormoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


potrei fare di meglio (o di peggio, dipende dai punti di vista)
ma mi trattengo


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi
> perchè invanl è grigio?
> grazie


non è grigio, sarà offline


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> oh ma stanno proprio a volà gli ormoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciaaaao:cooldue:la procedura civile è il mio hobby preferito....avrei bisogno di qualche spiegazione.....


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non è grigio, sarà offline


pure daltonica
voglio le vacanze!!!!


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> pure daltonica
> voglio le vacanze!!!!


:up: pure io


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :up: pure io


ok organizziamo 
un pulmann e partiamo


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ciaaaao:cooldue:la procedura civile è il mio hobby preferito....avrei bisogno di qualche spiegazione.....


ok, parleremo di udienze preliminari e atti introduttivi :rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok organizziamo
> un pulmann e partiamo


dove?


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok, parleremo di udienze *preliminari* e *atti introduttivi* :rotfl:


che bello! i miei argomenti preferiti.....è da tanto che non li ripeto:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che bello! i miei argomenti preferiti.....è da tanto che non li ripeto:rotfl:


perfetto, ci chiuderemo in camera di consiglio per deliberare


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> perfetto, ci chiuderemo in camera di consiglio per deliberare


madoooo' come mi piacce la legge:ballo::ballo::ballo:


----------



## Trinità (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si finisce mai di imparare. Il Forum ha anche una valenza CUL-turale
> 
> Buscopann


Fatti beccare dalla forestale e vedrai che bel sapore che hanno le rane......


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> madoooo' come mi piacce la legge:ballo::ballo::ballo:


e pensa che ci sono tre gradi di giudizio ma è prevista pure la revisione!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e pensa che ci sono tre gradi di giudizio ma è prevista pure la revisione!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


una figata!partiamo dal primo grado e poi piano piano mi dovrai fare l'introduzione del secondo e del terzo grado....poi per la revisione abbiamo tempo


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e confesso che un pensierino su jb me lo sono fatto  ma il mio sogno proibito è LDS......



BEVI? 

Requisito indispensabile.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> BEVI?
> 
> Requisito indispensabile.


no....mi ero dimenticata questo particolare ma non fa niente....già non lo voglio più


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no....mi ero dimenticata questo particolare ma non fa niente....già non lo voglio più


:up::up::up:


----------



## zadig (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi spieghi per quale ragione, se leggo il tuo nick
> mi vengono in mente (in ordine)
> J&B
> Johnny Walker
> ...


invece a me, da ieri, se leggo il suo nick mi viene in mente la parola "idiota".
Che strano... ma forse è dovuto alla mancanza di miss caciotta.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Fatti beccare dalla forestale e vedrai che bel sapore che hanno le rane......


Non vorrei minare le tue convinzioni, ma le vendono surgelate al supermercato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Zod (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei minare le tue convinzioni, ma le vendono surgelate al supermercato.
> 
> Buscopann


Vicino ai prodotti "4 salti in padella".


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei minare le tue convinzioni, ma le vendono surgelate al supermercato.
> 
> Buscopann


ma come sono? le avete mai mangiate?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> *invece a me, da ieri, se leggo il suo nick mi viene in mente la parola "idiota".*
> Che strano... ma forse è dovuto alla mancanza di miss caciotta.


Mi sa che da ieri sera il Messia ha un prestigio da ricostruire.
E' un mondo difficile. Anni e anni per costruirsi un personaggio fascinoso e mezza giornata per rendersi ridicolo.
Dalle stelle alle stalle. La più veloce parabola discendente che tradinet abbia mai conosciuto. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come sono? le avete mai mangiate?


Uguali alla carne di pollo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vicino ai prodotti "4 salti in padella".


Non dare troppo indizi. Altrimenti Trinità chiama la forestale e la manda nel reparto surgelati. Sai che figura di merda poi? 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> invece a me, da ieri, se leggo il suo nick mi viene in mente la parola "idiota".
> Che strano... ma forse è dovuto alla mancanza di miss caciotta.


Non ricordo a chi lo scrissi, ma io con la sparizione di Caciotta non c'entro davvero nulla. Poi oh, libero di etichettarmi come credi.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi spieghi per quale ragione, se leggo il tuo nick
> mi vengono in mente (in ordine)
> J&B
> Johnny Walker
> ...



Bocchigiò, no?????


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sai blowjob ho capito perché mi vengono in mente certe cose, é dovuto alla tua autodescrizione di maschio dominante alfa. Ne conosco uno che si spacciava per tale, salvo poi confessarmi di essere gay (lui usó il termine frocio) e mi disse anche che faceva dei pompini favolosi, ha fatto anche a gara contro una donna e ha vinto di misura
E te mi fai pensare a lui.....


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Bocchigiò, no?????



???????????


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Sai blowjob ho capito perché mi vengono in mente certe cose, é dovuto alla tua autodescrizione di maschio dominante alfa. Ne conosco uno che si spacciava per tale, salvo poi confessarmi di essere gay (lui usó il termine frocio) e mi disse anche che faceva dei pompini favolosi, ha fatto anche a gara contro una donna e ha vinto di misura
> E te mi fai pensare a lui.....



Bocchigiò...fa i pompini??????
ma da quando...


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ???????????


Jb
BLowJob
bolgiov
bocchigiò


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Sai blowjob ho capito perché mi vengono in mente certe cose, é dovuto alla tua autodescrizione di maschio dominante alfa. Ne conosco uno che si spacciava per tale, salvo poi confessarmi di essere gay (lui usó il termine frocio) e mi disse anche che faceva dei pompini favolosi, *ha fatto anche a gara contro una donna e ha vinto di misura*
> E te mi fai pensare a lui.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ora siam curiosi di sapere.

Ma i giudici della gara chi erano? Hanno assistito alla performances? Come si misurava il godimento? Si dava un punteggio anche al lato artistico del gesto e a quello espressivo? La persona su cui si sono misurati era lo stesso uomo? A chi lo faceva per secondo è stato calcolato l'handicap che il tizio era già venuto una volta?
Sono cose importanti.

Buscopann


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ora siam curiosi di sapere.
> 
> ...



Te fai troppe domande. L'uomo era il solito e le performance ci sono state in giorni diversi, altro nn so


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Te fai troppe domande. L'uomo era il solito e le performance ci sono state in giorni diversi, altro nn so


Beh...allora ci si deve fidare della parola dell'uomo. Ma all'uomo piacevano di più le donne o gli uomini? Perché tutto ciò credo che conti parecchio.
Ad ogni modo io ho sempre sostenuto (senza generalizzare, che non va mai bene) che un uomo potenzialmente potrebbe fare i pompini molto meglio di una donna, perché conosce molto di più il corpo maschile. Così come una donna potenzialmente saprebbe dare più piacere a un'altra donna per gli stessi motivi.
In questo caso però non si tiene conto delle variabili e cioè che ogni uomo e ogni donna sono diversi. Forse quest'ultima cosa vale molto di più proprio per le donne.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Sai blowjob ho capito perché mi vengono in mente certe cose, é dovuto alla tua autodescrizione di maschio dominante alfa. Ne conosco uno che si spacciava per tale, salvo poi confessarmi di essere gay (lui usó il termine frocio) e mi disse anche che faceva dei pompini favolosi, ha fatto anche a gara contro una donna e ha vinto di misura
> E te mi fai pensare a lui.....


Interessante. Però la mia non è un'autodescrizione.


----------



## Traccia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ora siam curiosi di sapere.
> 
> ...


Oddio mi hai fatto ride! Ed ho ripensato ad un thread, il più esilarante mai letto qui su, ve lo ricordate? Del tipo che sospettava un tradimento della fidanzata a causa di una attenta osservazione dell'ano che aveva cambiato colore...! Fu massacrato!!! Non smettevo di leggere e ridere...vi ricordate come si chiamava?!


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Oddio mi hai fatto ride! Ed ho ripensato ad un thread, il più esilarante mai letto qui su, ve lo ricordate? Del tipo che sospettava un tradimento della fidanzata a causa di una attenta osservazione dell'ano che aveva cambiato colore...! Fu massacrato!!! Non smettevo di leggere e ridere...vi ricordate come si chiamava?!




Oddio non ci voglio credere!!!!
Ma dove ero io!? Perchè non c'ero!?!?!?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio non ci voglio credere!!!!
> Ma dove ero io!? Perchè non c'ero!?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No ti giuro!!! La cosa più esilarante mai letta!! I commenti poi!!! All'epoca usavo quel thread come antidepressivo!! Ahaha


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio non ci voglio credere!!!!
> Ma dove ero io!? Perchè non c'ero!?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu non c'eri ancora...e quel tipo era proprio fuori di testa, l'anatomopatologo del rapporto anale:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> No ti giuro!!! La cosa più esilarante mai letta!! I commenti poi!!! All'epoca usavo quel thread come antidepressivo!! Ahaha


Guarda che la cosa è seria!!! Uno degli interventi che vanno di più ultimamente è lo sbiancamento anale...magari lei se lo era fatto, poteva essere una testimonianza interessante!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu non c'eri ancora...e quel tipo era proprio fuori di testa, l'anatomopatologo del rapporto anale:rotfl:


Ma portatemelo qui!!! 
Certe perle non si possono perdere!!!


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma portatemelo qui!!!
> Certe perle non si possono perdere!!!


è  stato affossato per poi tornare a chiedere clemenza mandando a fanculo di nuovo tutti quanti nello stesso thread di scusese mi ricorco bene era dannyskianat o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è  stato affossato per poi tornare a chiedere clemenza mandando a fanculo di nuovo tutti quanti nello stesso thread di scusese mi ricorco bene era dannyskianat o qualcosa del genere...


Ossignur...cosa mi sono persa!!:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Te fai troppe domande. L'uomo era il solito e le performance ci sono state in giorni diversi, altro nn so


Che culo  però scusa in giorni diversi ....magari il dispensatore di pene un giorno era su di giri, un altro meno ... mica facile giudicare :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Oddio mi hai fatto ride! Ed ho ripensato ad un thread, il più esilarante mai letto qui su, ve lo ricordate? Del tipo che sospettava un tradimento della fidanzata a causa di una attenta osservazione dell'ano che aveva cambiato colore...! Fu massacrato!!! Non smettevo di leggere e ridere...vi ricordate come si chiamava?!


Ah vero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ossignur...cosa mi sono persa!!:facepalm:


una delle "perle"http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20303-ban-concluso?highlight=skianat


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> una delle "perle"http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20303-ban-concluso?highlight=skianat


Che meraviglia!! 
Ma mi sa che a fine marzo io c'ero già!
Ma dello sbiancamento anale non lo ricordo proprio...peccato!


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> una figata!partiamo dal primo grado e poi piano piano mi dovrai fare l'introduzione del secondo e del terzo grado....poi per la revisione abbiamo tempo


Non dirmi cosi' che mi si fomenta la giuria popolare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!!
> Ma mi sa che a fine marzo io c'ero già!
> Ma dello sbiancamento anale non lo ricordo proprio...peccato!


Eccolo!!! Era valerio2 a porre il quesito famoso...

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...na-mi-tradiva-o-sono-solo-coincidenze/?page=1


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Eccolo!!! Era valerio2 a porre il quesito famoso...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...na-mi-tradiva-o-sono-solo-coincidenze/?page=1


vabbe mi son confusa:facepalm:diciamo che ha parecchio da leggere nicka stasera


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Eccolo!!! Era valerio2 a porre il quesito famoso...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...na-mi-tradiva-o-sono-solo-coincidenze/?page=1


Sto leggendo...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non dirmi cosi' che mi si fomenta la giuria popolare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


salutamela e digli che sicuramente andremo d'accordo


----------



## Traccia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vabbe mi son confusa:facepalm:diciamo che ha parecchio da leggere nicka stasera


Si ma grazie a te ci soni arrivata...erano correlati! Il primo post di valerio2 era da morire! Ho le lacrime!! Grazie belli, mi fate tanta compagnia!!


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si ma grazie a te ci soni arrivata...erano correlati! Il primo post di valerio2 era da morire! Ho le lacrime!! Grazie belli, mi fate tanta compagnia!!


senti Traccia penso che dopo l'impegno di stasera gli admin ci dovrebbero una %
brave, sicure ed efficientisei un mito Traccia:abbraccio:


----------



## Traccia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> senti Traccia penso che dopo l'impegno di stasera gli admin ci dovrebbero una %
> brave, sicure ed efficientisei un mito Traccia:abbraccio:


 tu di più!!! Smack!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> salutamela e digli che sicuramente andremo d'accordo


ormai sono abituati alle udienze contumaciali :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ormai sono abituati alle udienze contumaciali :carneval::carneval::carneval:


è arrivata Erato'! stop contumaciae.....iniziamo a dialogare finalmente:sorriso:


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ne hai...io sono a 658!


infame maledetta io sono al 647.
non riesco a passarlo.

oramai è da più di un mese che non lo passo.
10 vite al giorno.

andata e ritorno in metro da casa mia al lavoro. niente da fare.


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tu sei piccolo, che ci fai qui? forza, a fare il pisolino pomeridiano


oramai è inutile che ti rispondo...

si è persa completamente l'idea del tuo post iniziale purtroppo.

buona notte


----------



## birba (11 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Interessante. Però la mia non è un'autodescrizione.



Neanche per lui era un'autodescrizione


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Neanche per lui era un'autodescrizione


Aspetta, mi spiego meglio: questa cosa del maschio dominanta alfa me l'ha affibiò una certa Tebe che scriveva qui e che adesso non scrive più tanto, ben prima che arrivassi tu. Io non mi spaccio per maschio dominante alfa, anzi l'ho sempre ritenuta una stronzata. Cioè proprio concettualmente parlando. Sicchè discutendone ridendo e scherzando me lo sono piazzato come nomignolo e lì è rimasto nei secoli dei secoli. Poi, come sempre, se uno ama pensare che io faccia bei pompini come l'amico tuo toscagno, al pari di quell'altro che pensa che sia un idiota perchè Miss sarebbe andata via per colpa mia (?), accomodati.


----------



## Nicka (11 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> infame maledetta io sono al 647.
> non riesco a passarlo.
> 
> oramai è da più di un mese che non lo passo.
> ...


Rettifico...660!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma porca paletta...*mi devo broccolare a qualcuno *pure io?buscopann mi broccolerei a te ma non mi calcoli proprio....e poi wolf non c'è


Più di quello che stai già facendo?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> madoooo' come mi piacce la legge:ballo::ballo::ballo:



cvd


----------



## birba (11 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspetta, mi spiego meglio: questa cosa del maschio dominanta alfa me l'ha affibiò una certa Tebe che scriveva qui e che adesso non scrive più tanto, ben prima che arrivassi tu. Io non mi spaccio per maschio dominante alfa, anzi l'ho sempre ritenuta una stronzata. Cioè proprio concettualmente parlando. Sicchè discutendone ridendo e scherzando me lo sono piazzato come nomignolo e lì è rimasto nei secoli dei secoli. Poi, come sempre, se uno ama pensare che io faccia bei pompini come l'amico tuo toscagno, al pari di quell'altro che pensa che sia un idiota perchè Miss sarebbe andata via per colpa mia (?), accomodati.



Chi ti ha detto che il mio amico é toscano (e non toscagno, ma come scrivi\parli?)


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> cvd


ebbsf!


----------

